
Electrons May Well Be Conscious - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/electrons-may-very-well-be-conscious
======
alpaca128
> Panpsychists look at the many rungs on the complexity ladder of nature and
> see no obvious line between mind and no-mind. [...] By the same logic, we
> can look steadily at less-complex forms of behavior that allow us to
> reasonably infer some kind of mind associated with all types of matter. Yes,
> including even the lowly electron.

> While inanimate matter doesn’t evolve like animate matter, inanimate matter
> does behave. It does things. It responds to forces. Electrons move in
> certain ways that differ under different experimental conditions.

Those points are quite some mental gymnastics. It feels like they took the "I
don't understand it, therefore it was god" argument and applied it to
consciousness, while attributing every single behaviour of any particle in the
universe to intelligence.

I don't know why this should be taken more seriously than any (other) faith.

